# Update EOI or withdraw and submit a new one?



## Rico20 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello,

I'm trying to help my brother-in-law with a situation, but wanted to get some advice from this informative forum.

So he submitted an EOI a month ago for '489 Family Sponsored' because he could only collect 55 points before sponsorship points.

Now, he tried IELTS again and was able to get 7's. SO, he can apply for 189.

Is it possible to edit the current EOI so he won't lose his position in the queue?

Or will it cause him a problem since the test will be dated after submitting the original EOI?

Of course, I'm assuming a 489 EOI can be changed to 189.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Rico20 (Feb 10, 2014)

I still need help please


----------



## Cubiscus (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes you can just edit the existing one (I did this), while it's only an EOI you're not in any queue.


----------



## Rico20 (Feb 10, 2014)

Cubiscus said:


> Yes you can just edit the existing one (I did this), while it's only an EOI you're not in any queue.


Thanks mate.. 
But do you mean someone who submits an EOI on June 30 can get invited before someone who submitted his EOI in April? Given that they have the same points and similar criteria?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

editing the EOI which affects points pushes you all the way back, besides 189 and 489 have different queues (189 comes first, then residual invitations trickle down to 489)


----------



## Cubiscus (Feb 24, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> editing the EOI which affects points pushes you all the way back, besides 189 and 489 have different queues (189 comes first, then residual invitations trickle down to 489)


Not necessarily, if it means you add more points you're likely to get chosen quicker.

EOIs aren't selected on a first come first serve basis unless you have the same points.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Cubiscus said:


> Not necessarily, if it means you add more points you're likely to get chosen quicker.
> 
> EOIs aren't selected on a first come first serve basis unless you have the same points.


Yes I get that, but it puts you in the back of the queue of people with the same score as yours ...... if your new score is higher than the cut-off, kudos ! you will jump the queue (unless cut-off is raised to be equal to your score, then again, your turn in the queue counts)


----------



## Cubiscus (Feb 24, 2015)

As I undertsand it the OP is adding an additional 10 points to their application?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Cubiscus said:


> As I undertsand it the OP is adding an additional 10 points to their application?


yes, 65 would in most cases get an immediate invitation, but in the past some occupations had a 65 cut off as well and were granted on a pro rata basis. 

Practically he will get invited in the next round .... What I wrote above was explaining the general rule of the effect of an edit


----------



## sanjivmehta06gmail.com (7 d ago)

Can i withdraw my EOI & sumit new Eoi for monitiba ??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sanjivmehta06gmail.com said:


> Can i withdraw my EOI & sumit new Eoi for monitiba ??


Monitiba ?
Are you referring to Canada ?
Cheers


----------

